# Java-Swing - TextArea zum Scrollen bewegen



## Crymes (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo, 
Ich habe folgenden Code:


```
import java.awt.EventQueue;


public class AnalyseText extends JFrame {

	private JPanel contentPane;

	/**
	 * Launch the application.
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
			public void run() {
				try {
					AnalyseText frame = new AnalyseText();
					frame.setVisible(true);
				} catch (Exception e) {
					e.printStackTrace();
				}
			}
		});
	}

	/**
	 * Create the frame.
	 */
	public AnalyseText() {
		setResizable(false);
		setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		setBounds(100, 100, 450, 500);
		contentPane = new JPanel();
		contentPane.setBorder(new EmptyBorder(5, 5, 5, 5));
		setContentPane(contentPane);
		contentPane.setLayout(null);
		
		JTextArea Eingabefeld = new JTextArea();
		Eingabefeld.setLineWrap(true);
		Eingabefeld.setBounds(12, 39, 424, 154);
		contentPane.add(Eingabefeld);
					
		JTextArea Zeichenfeld = new JTextArea();
		Zeichenfeld.setEditable(false);
		Zeichenfeld.setLineWrap(true);
		Zeichenfeld.setBounds(233, 246, 203, 213);
		contentPane.add(Zeichenfeld);
		
		JTextArea Wortefeld = new JTextArea();
		Wortefeld.setEditable(false);
		Wortefeld.setLineWrap(true);
		Wortefeld.setBounds(12, 246, 209, 213);
		contentPane.add(Wortefeld);
		
		JLabel LabelEingabe = new JLabel("Bitte hier ihren Text eingeben :");
		LabelEingabe.setBounds(97, 12, 270, 15);
		contentPane.add(LabelEingabe);
		
		JLabel LabelZeichen = new JLabel("Häufigkeit der Zeichen :");
		LabelZeichen.setBounds(248, 219, 188, 15);
		contentPane.add(LabelZeichen);
		
		JLabel LabelWorte = new JLabel("Anzahl/Länge der Worte :");
		LabelWorte.setBounds(22, 219, 235, 15);
		contentPane.add(LabelWorte);
				
	}
}
```

Wie kann ich den drei Textfeldern jeweils eine Scrollbar anhängen?

Wenn ich es wie hier mache: swing - Java :Add scroll into text area - Stack Overflow  , wird mir als Fehler angegeben, dass der Konstruktor kein Argument haben darf.


----------



## fadade (6. Juni 2013)

Wie sah denn dein "Probier-Code" aus? Hast du vielleicht was falsches in einem falschen Konstruktor übergeben?

Schau sonst nochmal hier java - scrollbars in JTextArea - Stack Overflow oder hier Java Program to add scroll bars to JTextArea using JScrollPane (falls Problem noch besteht).
Wichtig ist laut der einen Seite auch, dass du nicht die Textarea als Content irgendwo einfügst, sondern dann die ScrollPane (welche "weiß", mit welcher TextArea sie verbunden ist)


----------



## Crymes (8. Juni 2013)

Ok, jetzt funktioniert es, danke.
Wenn ich dran denk stell ich das Program hier rein.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich mit dem Window Builder von Eclipse Applet-GUIs erstellen kann? 
Mit Netbeans funktionierts aber Eclipse ist mir vertrauter, deshalb würde ich es lieber für Applets benutzen.


----------



## Crymes (9. Juni 2013)

Ich habe wie versprochen das Programm an diesen Beitrag angehängt, gebt doch bitte ein kleines Feedback wenn ihr's ausprobiert. 
Wer die Quelldateien möchte bekommt sie bei mir.
Ansonsten hätte ich immer noch das Problem wie ich in Eclipse eine GUI eines Applets mit dem WindowBuilder erstelle


----------



## fadade (9. Juni 2013)

@Rückmeldung:
Die Funktion "Textreihenfolge" finde ich jetzt nicht soo sinnvoll^^
-> Du könntest für bestimmte Zeichen noch Symbolkonstanten einführen; sprich wenn ENTER gedrückt ist, dann wird das etwas seltsam in der Liste der Vorkommnisse aufgeführt. Sowas wie NEWLINE oder so wäre vielleicht besser.

@GUI:
Da ich noch nie ein Applet erstellt habe, konnte ich auch nur naiv googeln tun. Aber vielleicht ist ja etwas dabei 
java eclipse windowbuilder tutorial calculator - YouTube
Comp310: Using WindowBuilder
swing - Java WindowBuilder -> Export as .jar (Runnable or Applet) - Stack Overflow
Windowbuilder -> Export -> .jar - java-forum.org - Java programmieren aus Leidenschaft


----------

